

How to radically simplify your user interface - _pius
http://nathanbarry.com/judo-application-design/

======
monsterix
While it is a must to have a really simple user interface, I do not agree with
the idea that such an interface has anything to do with feature minimalism.
Sure these are not mutually exclusive, but the correlation that latter leads
to former is far from being correct. Or straightforward.

A great example that contradicts the minimalist theory is that of Facebook.
Faceboook has a very complex interface and that you can observe by seeing
someone who joins Facebook now. And yet the usability, experience and
interface of the social network is great. Given a subtask - say throwing a
party or sharing pictures of one - Facebook does a splendid job to help its
users do whatever they undertook.

And they give a lot of features of varying complexity and clutter at one
place.

~~~
mpyne
Another thing I noticed from the article was that the improvements to the U/I
are not always improvements.

E.g. the set-your-own pricing option, it's nice to be able to do either way
from a single line edit, but there still has to be an affordance provided to
the user to let them know that it's even possible to enter a '+', and that
adds clutter.

Likewise with merging the opt-in email option to the combo box... by leaving
it blank instead of explicitly saying that the client _won't_ be spammed you
may lead to anguish on the part of the user, as they now have to figure out
whether the entry is blank because of a software bug, to signify that the
client will receive a "default" email, or whether the client will receive no
email at all.

